# It's Official!



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

A post came across on Facebook, that the local NFL team, have declared Chocolate Milk as the Official Drink of Halloween. 

I posted back that they were unqualified to make anything "Halloween Official". 

So I want an official list - starting with the official drink of Halloween. What would it be - witches brew? (I think I know what the N.Tx/Okie group would vote for.)

Official food? And just because they started it - what NFL team would be the official team of Halloween - The Ravens?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My official wine for Halloween is Pinot Evil.  This is actually a good (and inexpensive) Pinot Noir.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

official drink of Hallowe'en is definitely apple cider. Chocolate milk?! No way.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The official non-alcoholic drink would be apple cider.
Alcoholic beverage would be a pumpkin ale.

Official food - chocolate


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Personally, I'd prefer root beer. But I suppose apple cider would be okay as the official drink.

Ravens works for me...and candy dropped by a ToT who got spooked and ran off.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Make sure that official non-alcohol drink is _hot_ apple cider.

I think the Ravens will have to take the title of official sports team. They have the right name, after all


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ironically, I'm drinking chocolate milk while I read this. I believe I would vote that chocolate milk is an excellent drink for Halloween build nights. That, and any energy drink you can get your hands on. 

I don't drink hot apple cider, because I don't think I have ever, ever tasted it done well - either that or I just don't like it. But the idea of it is awesome for official Halloween drink.

My Halloween night drink is Champagne in spider web stemware. Mom and I created it a few years ago while working the haunt (not enough to get drunk and trample ToTs, just enough to loosen the jittery vibe).

Oh, as for that drink we shoot at Drink n Thinks, that we never remember the name of, DarkLore? That thing gets MY vote any day. Really wish I wouldnt always get too plastered to remember the name of it. Thank heavens for that bartender though, she takes care of us, LOL.

My official candy is Candy Corn. Mmmmm, thats Halloween for me!

(Diggin the Pinot Evil, lmao)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

We make shooter that we call Cemetery Cinder Its green and is green apple flavoured so it is almost like apple cider!


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

cider is always good. it's about that time of year for it


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Cider with dinner, vodka or whiskey while I'm building, definitely champagne on Halloween night.
And I think the Buccaneers, arrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ghostwheel (Oct 17, 2011)

*Official Halloween Drink*

Arrogant Bazderd Ale? (Yes, I know I spelled it incorrectly)

Just a thought.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Drink- an overriding Blood thirst for causing fear...

Food- an intense Hunger for inspiring terror...

Team- Team Haunter, of course!

They are all meat sacks... meat sacks filled with gravy!

Actually, the last few Halloweens I've been so close to a zombie myself after burning the candles at all ends & running myself ragged, that I was barley coherent enough to actually enjoy the day until afterwards... a problem I hope to rectify this year!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Drink for the season is definitely cider!
But the M6 official drink is Bud Light


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Official H'ween drink... drum roll please..

Dra-Kahlua

recipe here: http://www.drinkoftheweek.com/drink-recipes/dra-kahlua/


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Dra-Kahlua


lol, just what I needed, a new drink to try. I was thinking bloody Marys also


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My official food for Halloween is chocolate birthday cake. 

I like apple cider too, with the occasional spike of bourbon.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ghostwheel said:


> Arrogant Bazderd Ale? (Yes, I know I spelled it incorrectly)
> 
> Just a thought.


NOOOO! That foul drink has caused too many embarrassing moments! There is a reason behind that name.

I swear it is the brew that Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde used to cause all that ruckus in London.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

CreeepyCathy said:


> Official H'ween drink... drum roll please..
> 
> Dra-Kahlua
> 
> recipe here: http://www.drinkoftheweek.com/drink-recipes/dra-kahlua/


Ok, this sounds very nice!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> NOOOO! That foul drink has caused too many embarrassing moments! There is a reason behind that name.
> 
> I swear it is the brew that Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde used to cause all that ruckus in London.


So how many, like me, thought ...hmmm...I should try that?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

When you make a Rusty Nail on Halloween, is it called a Rusty Coffin Nail?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> So how many, like me, thought ...hmmm...I should try that?


LOL... raising hand.... lol


----------

